# AMDs Zen - Weitere Architekturdetails



## Locuza (3. Oktober 2015)

Schritt für Schritt kommt AMD und die interessierte Technikmeute der neuen CPU-Zukunft von AMD näher. 
Herrschte vor vielen Jahren generelles Unwissen über AMDs Zukunftspläne, wurden diese sehr grob 2014 von AMD auf der Core Innovation Summit offen gelegt. 
Es folgten viele (falsche&richtige) Gerüchte, Spekulationen und potentielle Leaks, garniert mit weiteren offiziellen AMD-Angaben.

Ein echtes Bild konnte und kann man sich leider nur grob machen, da offizielle oder verlässliche Informationen rar gesät sind. 
Klar und offiziell von AMD herausgegeben sind nur grobe Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Schleier hat sich aber seit dem 30. September nennenswert geöffnet, dank einem von AMD eingesendeten Compiler Patch für die GNU Compiler Collection, kurz GCC, welcher die ersten Optimierungen für Zen einpflegt:
https://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/524324/

Mit diesen Informationen hat sich ein bekannter Technik Veteran Matthias Waldhauer (Dresdenboy), welcher seit vielen Jahren eingereichte Patente analysiert und CPU-Entwicklungen verfolgt, auseinandergesetzt. 
Citavia Blog

Folgendes, von Dresdenboy gezeichnete Schema, könnte Zen sehr nahe kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus den Patch-Einträgen ergibt sich pro Zen-Kern:

- Ein 32-KB großer L1-Cache und 512-KB großer L2-Cache. 
- Es gibt 4-Decoder
- Jeweils 4-Integer-Pipes, 2-AGUs, und 4-Floating-Point-Pipes. 
- Zwei davon stellen ADD-Pipes und zwei MUL-Pipes dar, welche alle 128-Bit breit sind. 

Auf der Integer-Seite fällt ein Zen-Kern damit sehr breit aus. 
4 Integer-Pipes stellen das doppelte eines Jaguar oder Bulldozer Integer-Cores dar und sind auf dem selben Niveau wie Intel seit Haswell. 
Das man 4-Integer-Pipes mit einzelnen Threads schwer auslasten kann, teilweise sogar 3, zeigt sich bei Intel seit Jahren, weswegen SMT eine geeignete Möglichkeit darstellt die Auslastung zu erhöhen. 

Auf der Floating-Point-Seite überraschen mich die Daten.
Diese sind interessant ausgerichtet. 
Der Durchsatz ist mit 2x 128-Bit ADD und MUL bei den "handelsüblichen" Operationen doppelt so hoch, wie bei Intels Prozessoren und der alten Bulldozer Linie von AMD (Jeweils 1x ADD+MUL pro Takt). 
Kommt allerdings AVX und/oder FMA ins Spiel, zeigen sich Nachteile. 
Bei 256-Bit AVX werden jeweils zwei Ausführungsschritte gebraucht, wo Intel schon ab Sandy-Bridge dank 256-Bit Pipes nur jeweils einen benötigt (Der Durchsatz liegt dann auf gleicher Höhe). 
Bei FMA-Operationen soll laut Patch nur eine ADD-Pipe zur Funktion bereitstehen. 
Damit würde sich pro Takt nur eine 1x 128-Bit FMA-Operation herausquetschen lassen, gegenüber 2 vom alten Bulldozer und ebenso 2 bei Intel ab Haswell (Welcher sogar 2x 256-Bit schafft). 

Den normalen Verbraucher interessiert das unter Umständen wenig, da die meisten Programme nicht Gebrauch von AVX machen, geschweige denn FMA, bisher kenne ich selber nur die Codemasters Rennspiele, welche AVX verwenden und unter einfachen 128-Bit ADD/MUL Operationen ist der Durchsatz am höchsten,  für spezielle Anwender und Enterprise/Hochleistungsrechner fällt die FPU dagegen schwach aus.

Unter Umständen wird AMD aber einen ähnlichen Ansatz wie Intel mit Skylake verfolgen. 
Für Client-Kunden gibt es eine schmalere Floating-Point-Unit, während Enterprise-Kunden eine viel größere bekommen. 
Diese Möglichkeit hat vor vielen Jahren schon die italienische Seite Bits&Chips genannt, welche angeblich Informationen erhalten haben, dass AMD mit Zen ein sehr modulares Konzept verfolgt, wo sogar unterschiedliche FPUs verbaut werden können, je nach Marktsegment.


----------



## bschicht86 (3. Oktober 2015)

Locuza schrieb:


> Unter Umständen wird AMD aber ähnlich wie Intel eine Aufspaltung verfolgen, wo die normalen Verbraucher mit schmalen Kernen bedient werden und etwas später eine Variante mit angepassten Kernen für Enterprise-Kunden folgt.



Würde dazu passen, wenn AMD erst den "High-End-Gaming-Sektor" bedienen will, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. Erstmal die CPU bei Kunden testen, um dann zu sehen, ob sich ein breiterer Kern finanziell lohnt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Oktober 2015)

Das ist schon mehr ein User-Artikel als eine bloße News, saubere Arbeit


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (3. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
wie viele Kerne soll den Zen jetzt haben? 8 beim Topmodell oder doch nur 6 bzw. 4? Ich hoffe ja auf einen schönen flotten 8 Kerner


----------



## Salanto (3. Oktober 2015)

Wirklich eine sehr gute User-News (oder sollte man schon eher News sagen  ) Kann man daraus schon auf die maximale Anzahl der Kerne schließen?


----------



## Locuza (3. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das ist schon mehr ein User-Artikel als eine bloße News, saubere Arbeit


Das alte Zen-Thema mit den "geleakten" Folien war mehr Arbeit, gut das die alle gefälscht waren. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/387056-amds-zen-core-potenziell-geleaked.html

Ich habe mich aber ehrlich gesagt versucht kurz zu halten, um den Einstieg nicht zu groß zu gestalten, aber Dresdenboy hatte noch einige weitere, "essentielle" Informationen in seinem Blog stehen. 
Z.B. die sehr geringen Latenzen die für die Grund-Operationen angegeben werden, welche auf "niedrige" Taktraten hindeuten. 
3-Zyklen für die jeweiligen 128-Bit Pipelines und 5-Zyklen für eine FMA-Operation. 
5-Zyklen braucht auch ein Haswell:
http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/Haswell/Architecture/flops.jpg

Ich erwarte da ähnlich wie Dresdenboy ein Taktbereich von 3-4 Ghz, in einer ähnlichen Range, wo auch Intel ihre SKUs herausbringt. 

Wenn man von den Patenten ableitet und die dann auch tatsächlich verwendet werden, wäre der L1-Cache 8-Fach Assoziativ. (Genau so wie Jaguar)
Viel interessanter ist aber ein Patent, welches sich um die "checkpoint" Technik handelt. 
Leider verlinkt es Dresdenboy nicht, keine Ahnung was dort genau steht, aber es soll die Kosten bei falscher Vorhersage von Code-Verzweigungen senken. 

Ein Punkt der von mir schlecht ausarbeitet ist und mich kirre macht, ist die ganze Floating-Point-Sache. 
Getrennte ADD/MUL-Pipes, dann reine FMA-Units wie bei Bulldozer und dann noch Intels Schaubilder. 
Ich steig da ehrlich gesagt vom theoretischem Durchsatz nicht durch. 

Vielleicht hat da jemand anderes Lust, dass genauer zu erklären und aufzuarbeiten.


----------



## Tiz92 (3. Oktober 2015)

Tolle News und qualitativ sehr hochwertig.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2015)

Sehr interessant 

Aber wie immer gilt, abwarten ! 

Auch der Bulldozer sollte einmal einschlagen wie eine Bombe


----------



## XD-User (3. Oktober 2015)

Sehr interessant!

Schön geschrieben und fixt mich mehr auf Zen an


----------



## Rollora (3. Oktober 2015)

Locuza vielen Dank für die Zusammenfassung und Einschätzung


----------



## krissbay (3. Oktober 2015)

irre ich mich vielleicht aber sind Gaming Leistungen nicht zuerst abhängig von FPU Leistungen ?


----------



## der-andyman (3. Oktober 2015)

Man, das brodelt ja die super nochmal an... Ich freue mich echt auf die zen CPUs und hoffentlich kann man mit Intel wieder konkurrieren. 
Wenn diese im ersten Quartal 2016 kämen, würde ich sogar zu Zen updaten... Und nicht zu dem, was Intel da haben wird!

PS: von einem möglichen Release Datum wird doch nichts erwähnt oder?


----------



## Locuza (3. Oktober 2015)

krissbay schrieb:


> irre ich mich vielleicht aber sind Gaming Leistungen nicht zuerst abhängig von FPU Leistungen ?


Ich habe jetzt leider keine konkrete Auflistung wie die Balance bei Spielen aussieht, aber einen nennenswerten Anteil hat die FPU gewiss. 
Zen steht allgemein aber gar nicht schlecht da.
Solange AVX256-Bit nicht verwendet wird oder FMA ist der Durchsatz mit 4 x 128-Bit Pipes bei 128-Bit Instruktionen sogar höher als bei Bulldozer und Intels CPUs. 



der-andyman schrieb:


> PS: von einem möglichen Release Datum wird doch nichts erwähnt oder?


Q4 2016 ist wahrscheinlich. 
Im Best-Case gibt es spät im Q3 schon Produkte, im Worst-Case sogar erst 2017.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2015)

Bisher sind ja keine Verspätungen bekannt. 14nm sollte bis dahin auch ohne Probleme laufen. 

Sollte also schon spätestens im Weihnachtsgeschäft 2016 zu kaufen sein.


----------



## Jan565 (10. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt 2 dinge die mich an dem AMD etwas stören. 

1. Warum wird so wenig Augenmerk auf AVX gesetzt? AMD war früher oft mal vorreiter was zukünftige Technologien angeht. Die erste x64 CPU kam von AMD. Als Otto normal Anweder ist das zwar egal, aber mir geht es gerade eher um das Prizip. 

2. Wieso AMD erst so spät rafft, das die ganze Bulldozer Technik rein in der Theorie zwar gut, aber in der Praxis ******* war und die, die erst jetzt einstampfen. 

In der Theorie klingt der Zen bis jetzt auch großartig für den Gamer/normal Anwender. Wie es jetzt in der Praxis ist muss sich noch heraus stellen. 

Aber nehmen wir mal AMD würde es schaffen eine CPU zu bringen wo das Topmodell einem 5820K entspricht, ist das schon ein riesen erfolg für AMD. Im Moment halten die nicht einmal bei den kleinen i5 mit.


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. Oktober 2015)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 dinge die mich an dem AMD etwas stören.
> 
> 1. Warum wird so wenig Augenmerk auf AVX gesetzt? AMD war früher oft mal vorreiter was zukünftige Technologien angeht. Die erste x64 CPU kam von AMD. Als Otto normal Anweder ist das zwar egal, aber mir geht es gerade eher um das Prizip.
> 
> ...



1. AVX wird bisher quasi ausschließlich im HPC Bereich verwendet, also in riesigen Serverfarmen. Gut möglich, dass da AMD mit Zen noch kein Licht sehen wird und sich die Technik nicht lohnen würde.

2. AMD hat das schon vor langer Zeit gemerkt - womöglich sogar schon vor dem Release des Bulldozers. Nur zaubert man eine gänzlich neue Architektur nicht einfach so aus dem Hut. das dauert Jahre, um so was zu entwickeln. Intel musste auch lange mit dem Pentium 4 vorlieb nehmen, obwohl sie ganz genau wussten, dass dieser nicht auf der Höhe sei.

Dass es AMD schon vor Release des Bulldozers bewusst war, dass jener ein Schlag ins Wasser sein würde, ist sogar recht wahrscheinlich, denn 5 Jahre (Bulldozer kam Oktober 2011 auf den Markt) sind eigentlich für eine komplette Neuentwicklung, auch wenn man von anderen Prozessoren etwas abkupfert, doch eigentlich eine verdammt kurze Entwicklungszeit. Vor allem wenn man die ganze Zeit sowohl mit finanziellen als auch mit personellen Schwierigkeiten kämpfen muss.


----------



## bschicht86 (10. Oktober 2015)

Jan565 schrieb:


> 1. Warum wird so wenig Augenmerk auf AVX gesetzt? AMD war früher oft mal vorreiter was zukünftige Technologien angeht. Die erste x64 CPU kam von AMD. Als Otto normal Anweder ist das zwar egal, aber mir geht es gerade eher um das Prizip.



Wie schon erwähnt, ist AVX bis auf wenige Spezialanwendungen kaum vertreten und quasi zu 99% nutzlos für den Normal-Anwender. 

Es gibt da 2 Möglichkeiten, warum es AMD so gemacht hat und nicht wie gewünscht:

1. AMD will ja Zen zuerst im Desktop bringen. Da dort AVX kum eine Rolle spielt, haben sie nach dem Release eine etwaige Übersicht, ob sich eine breitere FPU vom zu erwartenden Gewinn her lohnt oder nicht. Evtl. bringen sie auch mit der Nachfolgegeneration breitere FPU.

2. AMD baut nur eine FPU in Zen ein, die für den weit verbreiteten 128Bit-SSE-Anwendungen ausreichend ist. Für die breiteren FPU-Anwendung kann die GPU herhalten, die diese deutlich effizienter und schneller als eine CPU-Implementierung abarbeiten kann. AMD kann diesen Weg gehen, da sie schlagkräftige iGPU's haben im Vergleich zu Intel.


----------



## Superwip (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich sehe diese Entwicklung positiv auch wenn man auf dieser Basis natürlich nur schwer abschätzen kann wie gut Zen wirklich wird. Auf dem Papier war Bulldozer auch nicht schlecht wenn auch wohl schwerer einzuschätzen.

AVX sollte man b2w nicht unterschätzen, in ein paar Jahren könnte das schon auch für normale Programme eine Rolle spielen und es ist fallweise potenziell wirklich viel schneller.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke 2016 kommt bei mir ein Broadwell/skylake-E 6 Kerner oder ein Zen 8 Kerner in den PC.


----------



## Superwip (10. Oktober 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich denke 2016 kommt bei mir ein Broadwell/skylake-E 6 Kerner oder ein Zen 8 Kerner in den PC.



-Zen
-2016

Optimist


----------



## Atent123 (11. Oktober 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> -Zen
> -2016
> 
> Optimist



Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## the_swiss (19. Oktober 2015)

Skylake-E-Sechskerner
2016
Optimist


----------



## Jan565 (19. Oktober 2015)

Vorher kommt aber noch Broadwell-E. Und den werden wir auch so schnell nicht sehen.


----------



## Superwip (19. Oktober 2015)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Vorher kommt aber noch Broadwell-E. Und den werden wir auch so schnell nicht sehen.



Aber 2016 sollte sich ausgehen...

Das Erscheinen von Skylake-E könnte auch sowohl zeitlich als auch kausal mit dem Erscheinen von Zen zusammenhängen wenn dieser gut genug wird...


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (19. Oktober 2015)

So wie ich das als "alter Hase " einschätze wird AMD damit genauso auf die Schnauze fallen, so ähnlich wie beim Bulldozer. Jeder mit etwas taktischer Überlegung weiß das Intel, bei dem hohen Budget was die haben und der Vorlaufzeit die ihnen AMD gegönnt hat, sicherlich einen Dampfhammer in der Hinterhand hat. Um mit Intel mitziehen zu können MUSS AMD dieses mal eine Technologie bringen, die wir bis dato so noch nicht kennen. Denn sollte die Leistung nahezu gleich sein, wird der geneigte Kunde eher zu Intel als zu AMD greifen. Das sieht man ganz gut im Vergleich zwischen AMD und Nvidia.
Wenn sie schlau sind, bringen sie HBM2 auf dem CPU Interposer unter. Das wäre etwas außergewöhnliches und würde höchstwahrscheinlich eine höhere Leistung als DDR4 haben.


----------



## Superwip (20. Oktober 2015)

> Wenn sie schlau sind, bringen sie HBM2 auf dem CPU Interposer unter.



Kann Intel aber auch 

Der eDRAM den es seit Haswell auf manchen CPUs gibt und der de-facto als eine Art L4 Cache funktioniert geht schon sehr in diese Richtung. Intel entwickelt ja auch mit Micron den Hybrid Memory Cube (HMC) für diese Anwendung. Wenn AMD das bringen würde und es sich bewähren würde könnte Intel ganz schnell nachziehen.


----------



## Jan565 (20. Oktober 2015)

Eine neue Architektur ist aber nicht einfach so aus dem Boden zu stampfen.

Boadwell - E und Skylake -E sind doch schon so gut wie fertig was die CPUs angeht. Zumindest war der Sandy, Ivy Bridge und Haswell Ableger auf dem High-End Sockel immer nur eine CPU mit ein paar mehr Kernen und etwas besseren Boards und ein paar Details die besser waren. Sonst war das nichts. 

Aber wunder gab es da auch nicht. Ich erwarte von Intel bis 2018 keine wirkliche Verbesserung was die CPU Leistung angeht. Damit meine ich ein + von mehr als 5% pro Generation!

Also hat Intel bis defakto 2018 nichts, was wirklich Technisch besser ist, als das was es heute gibt. 

Sollte AMD nachziehen und es schaffen eine CPU zu bringen die die Lücke zumindest schließt, wäre es ein Erfolg und wir hätten endlich wieder Konkurrenz. 

Und Intel kann selbst dann nicht einfach nachziehen wie sie wollen, wenn AMD doch schneller wird (glaube ich kaum), denn selbst bei der Athlon Generation, hat Intel einige Jahre gebraucht um da mitzukommen! 

AMD darf Zen nicht verhauen, aber bis jetzt, sieht das Top Model zumindest auf dem Papier doch sehr gut aus! 8 Kerne + SMT auf AM4 mit DDR4 und einer (laut AMD) um 40% höheren IPC als Excuvator. 

Einfach gucken was nächstes Jahr kommt.


----------



## Knogle (20. Oktober 2015)

schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> So wie ich das als "alter Hase " einschätze wird AMD damit genauso auf die Schnauze fallen, so ähnlich wie beim Bulldozer. Jeder mit etwas taktischer Überlegung weiß das Intel, bei dem hohen Budget was die haben und der Vorlaufzeit die ihnen AMD gegönnt hat, sicherlich einen Dampfhammer in der Hinterhand hat. Um mit Intel mitziehen zu können MUSS AMD dieses mal eine Technologie bringen, die wir bis dato so noch nicht kennen. Denn sollte die Leistung nahezu gleich sein, wird der geneigte Kunde eher zu Intel als zu AMD greifen. Das sieht man ganz gut im Vergleich zwischen AMD und Nvidia.
> Wenn sie schlau sind, bringen sie HBM2 auf dem CPU Interposer unter. Das wäre etwas außergewöhnliches und würde höchstwahrscheinlich eine höhere Leistung als DDR4 haben.


Vielleicht ueberrascht uns AMD mit dem ersten Quantenprozessor


----------



## Salanto (20. Oktober 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Vielleicht ueberrascht uns AMD mit dem ersten Quantenprozessor



Träum weiter  Zen wird auch kein Allheil Wunder sein


----------



## TessaKavanagh (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ZEN plötzlich der absolute Überflieger wird. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das sollte ZEN widererwartend doch den aktuellen CPUs von Intel deutlich überlegen sein Intel nicht noch einen Konter aus der Schublade zieht. Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben das Intel bei den Ihnen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln wirklich nur 5 -10% Leistung pro Generation aus ihrer Forschung hat herausholen können.
Wenn die mal nicht noch irgendwo den CPU Hammer in der Schublade liegen haben und den nur nicht auf den Markt schmeißen weil sie so die kleinen Leistungsunterschiede besser vermarkten und mehr Geld verdienen können.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Oktober 2015)

Von überlegen spricht doch auch kein Mensch. Wenn Zen nicht völlig chancenlos ist, ist er schon ein Erfolg.


----------



## Jan565 (21. Oktober 2015)

Es ging noch nie darum das AMD mit Zen Intel überholt. 

Wenn die damit alleine schon den Anschluss schaffen und das Topmodel sich irgendwo bei den 2011-3 CPUs einordnet wäre das schon ein riesen Schritt für AMD in die richtige Richtung! 

Und wenn die das schaffen, kaufe ich sofort einen AMD! 

Denn ohne Konkurrenz wird Intel den Endkunden weiter beschneiden und immer mehr einschränken. 

Wird Zen aber der letzte Müll, kommt Haswell oder Broadwell - E in meinen PC.


----------



## SLNC (21. Oktober 2015)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Es ging noch nie darum das AMD mit Zen Intel überholt.
> 
> Wenn die damit alleine schon den Anschluss schaffen und das Topmodel sich irgendwo bei den 2011-3 CPUs einordnet wäre das schon ein riesen Schritt für AMD in die richtige Richtung!
> 
> ...



Nichts hinzuzufügen.

Meine größte Hoffnung ist auch, dass Zen wenigstens gleich auf mit Intel ist. Mehr kann man auch nicht erwarten, wenn man schon so lange im Hintergrund steht wie AMD.

Auf jeden Fall würde es mal wieder nen bisschen Schwung in den CPU-Markt bringen!


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2015)

Das AMD Intel mit Zen im Bezug auf die Leistung pro Kern und Takt überholt würde ich als völlig unrealistisch einstufen, selbst ein Gleichziehen ist kaum zu erwarten.

Allerdings könnte sich AMD mit mehr Kernen, Takt und Features fürs gleiche Geld durchaus gut am Markt positionieren, mindestens bis in die obere Mittelklasse. Das wiederum könnte Intel unter Druck setzen einerseits im Bezug auf die Preispolitik andererseits im Bezug auf die Produktpolitik im Allgemeinen (etwa Sechskerner oder Achtkerner für die Mittelklasse usw.).


----------



## loler24 (13. November 2015)

Zen muss richtig gut werden, sonst wird AMD pleite gehen.


----------



## Meroveus (20. November 2015)

Naja Pleite geht so schnell niemand (siehe unsere Banken), gerettet werden kann man immer. Wichtiger wäre es mit Zen Marktanteile zurück zu gewinnen. Monopol Stellungen sind unser größter Feind.


----------



## iKimi22 (22. November 2015)

Wenn die Zen CPU wenigstens mit den i5 Modellen mitspielen kann, ist alles okay.
Die meisten Leute kaufen einen i5, von daher.
Meine Eltern brauchen auch einen neuen PC, da klatsch ich definitiv dann Zen rein^^


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (22. November 2015)

Wäre schon geil, wenn sie überraschend und unvorhergesehen dominieren würden. AMD gönn ich sowas. Vorallem da sie von gleich zwei Konkurrenten stark in die Ecke gedrängt werden. Und das "advanced" im Namen zeugt auch von einem Gewissen Anspruch


----------

